# Metronidazole and Neurological Concerns



## MayBTheresHope (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Miley is still battling Giardia. She has been on two rounds of Pancur (5 days, then off a week and back on again for 7 days). The next option that my vet is offering but has concerns about is Metrodinazole. He read a study once that said that it could cause neurological changes, but the dose tested was much higher than what Miley would be on. 

I tried to research information about this and didn't really find anything significant. Does anyone here have any insight? I'm sooooo over the Giardia. I thought for sure that we had gotten rid of it this time, but no. Her poops are very much improved, though. I just the Giardia gone!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

MayBTheresHope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Miley is still battling Giardia. She has been on two rounds of Pancur (5 days, then off a week and back on again for 7 days). The next option that my vet is offering but has concerns about is Metrodinazole. He read a study once that said that it could cause neurological changes, but the dose tested was much higher than what Miley would be on.
> 
> I tried to research information about this and didn't really find anything significant. Does anyone here have any insight? I'm sooooo over the Giardia. I thought for sure that we had gotten rid of it this time, but no. Her poops are very much improved, though. I just the Giardia gone!


I completely understand what you are going through with Giardia. I hate to even type that word! It took a while to get rid of it. The life cycle of Giardia is about two weeks, so many vets wait two weeks between the first and second dose of Panacur. We got rid of it when we did two doses of 5 days with two weeks apart - but I think the other big difference was that we added a daily probiotic. I would definitely recommend adding a "human grade" probiotic.

We tried Metrodinazole several times (with a former vet, whom we replaced when he couldn't provide any information about adding a probiotic). First of all, Metrodinazole (~40 - 60% effective) is less effective than Panacur (~70% effective) for treating Giardia. My Hav also had a bad reaction to Metrodinazole - we tried it and he threw up on the third day tried it (this happened on two separate occasions so we know it was the Metrodinazole) and also developed a strange twitching of his body which was a possible neurological side effect. Many vets LOVE to prescribe this stuff, feeling that it's a "wonder drug" for loose stools, but I agree with your vet's reservations. I wouldn't give it since it's less likely to get rid of Giardia anyway.

My suggestion would be to talk to your vet about giving another two round dose of Panacur and add a probiotic. It worked for us.

Good luck, I'm sure you will succeed. Giardia's got nothing on a determined Hav mommy ;-)


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee has been on Metrodinazole for 5 or 6 weeks (he's finished at the end of this week). I haven't seen any side effects, but he was in such bad shape when he started taking it that I wouldn't have noticed anyhow. What dose is being recommended for Miley? Maccabee started out on 1/4 of a 250 mg. tablet 2x day. The internist lowered his dose to 25 mg. twice a day (much more expensive because the smaller dose is not available at a regular pharmacy, only the vet). The vets at UT said we should discontinue the Metrodinazole at the end of the week or when we run out, whichever comes first.

Good luck! I hope Miley feels better soon.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I put Mig on Parvaid and Kocci free when he has his giardia. There's a website called wolf creek ranch that I purchased it from. The manufacturer also has a website. I know some don't like the homeopathic route, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't speak for the canine side effects, but in humans the neurologics side effects happen with much higher doses and longer terms. I suspect he would be on the flagyl for 30 days tops. My experience is from treating and reading about lyme. I was on for a month and then a 2 week on 2 week off dose of flagyl for 4 months. I got some nerve pain in my feet, and on the third day of each 2 weeks on I got very depressed. All have disappeared since being off. It's not likely to make him feel great, but if it will get rid of the giardia, I think it would be worth the month of his feeling bad.


----------



## MayBTheresHope (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, all. We are going to put her back on Panacur for 6 days and add 1/4 of a 250mg tablet Metrodinazole for 10 days to the mix, as well. I am going to was all of her bedding, toys and disinfect her ex-pen again and try to keep her as clean as possible. Hopefully, the 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MayBTheresHope said:


> Thanks for the replies, all. We are going to put her back on Panacur for 6 days and add 1/4 of a 250mg tablet Metrodinazole for 10 days to the mix, as well. I am going to was all of her bedding, toys and disinfect her ex-pen again and try to keep her as clean as possible. Hopefully, the 3rd time is a charm.


Make sure you're washing everything on the "hot" cycle. If the bedding and toys will take it, adding some bleach could help too.


----------

